# Brittany Ferries asking for motorhome weight



## romseytrucker (Jul 27, 2006)

We have booked to take our Swift Lifestyle 580 PR on the Brittany Ferries Poole-Cherbourg fast ferry in three weeks time. We made the booking through Airmiles (because we had some airmiles to use up!) some time ago and today I have received an email from them saying that Brittany Ferries want to know the fully laden weight of our motorhome. We went on the same ferry last year (but had a different truck then) and I am sure we didn't get asked for the weight of our van. Obviously I'm concerned that Brittany Ferries are going to say that it is too heavy and we are going to have the hassle of finding another ferry. Has anyone had this happen to them recently? Why don't they ask at the time of booking?

Regards
Ralph


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Cannot be too heavy Ralph, they carry artics.

Mind you I tried to book online earlier and my Property owners membership did not give me any discount, which is usually 30%. They took my £50 membership money though a couple of months ago. Things may be a little tight

Maybe they will weigh passengers next.

Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*weight a minute*

Hello,

Does not ask for it on website!

Will keep an eye out for that one

Trev


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

romseytrucker said:


> We have booked to take our Swift Lifestyle 580 PR on the Brittany Ferries Poole-Cherbourg fast ferry in three weeks time. We made the booking through Airmiles (because we had some airmiles to use up!) some time ago and today I have received an email from them saying that Brittany Ferries want to know the fully laden weight of our motorhome. We went on the same ferry last year (but had a different truck then) and I am sure we didn't get asked for the weight of our van. Obviously I'm concerned that Brittany Ferries are going to say that it is too heavy and we are going to have the hassle of finding another ferry. Has anyone had this happen to them recently? Why don't they ask at the time of booking?
> 
> Regards
> Ralph


If it's the high speed cat. they are made of tin foil  so weight is a issue and they certainly don't carry artics and are limited to the number of mid to large size MH they can carry. 
Another issue, which we have has on that service is the height - the 3 m car deck *was* 3 m but then they fitted the lights - as another motorhomer found out to their (& B Fs) cost 8O
If it's the conventional ferry, it may be they are fully loaded and they have a deadweight or, less likely, a stability problem. Having said that it does sound very unusual.
I would suggest you phone them to ask the question but I have never known then to answer the phone so here's hoping another poster can be more definitive :wink:


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

We booked on the fast Poole Cherbourg last year and one week later - we were booted onto the conventional ferry due to size 7.24m and friends 8.2m


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

LisaB said:


> We booked on the fast Poole Cherbourg last year and one week later - we were booted onto the conventional ferry due to size 7.24m and friends 8.2m


Yup. The Fast Cat only has a few larger than car spaces in the middle of the car ramp.
These seem to be reserved for a couple of coaches and maybe a white van.
But the website accepts your booking and it's only when you turn up they tell you to head for Poole and the conventional ferry. I will not risk it again.

Ray.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I guess there are fast cats and fast cats. Here's Condor ferries headroom on the Poole-St Malo run. Note the coachbuilt behind me, too:










Dave


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Condor only takes up to 6.5 m - I think length seems to be more of a criteria :wink:


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Brittany Ferries one of the "cats" will take you can't remeber whether its the Normandie Vitesse or the Express


----------



## romseytrucker (Jul 27, 2006)

Our motorhome is 6.3m long - which we told them (up to 7.0m) when we booked some weeks/months ago. So why do they wait until 3 weeks before we are due to go to start asking what our weight is? If the weight is an issue they should ask at the time of booking.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

They may have changed the sailing rota for operational reasons

Here in IOM we have two seacats

the first cannot take more than 3,5 tonnes

the second can take to 7.5 tonnes


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Dont know why they left you haginging in the balance for such along time, we were notified within a week.
:?


----------



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

Are you sure this is Brittany Ferries and not Ryanair


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

I would think the reason for asking weight is so the can calculate the total weight on board I presume everybody is asked?


----------

